# Need Help Replacing Bronze Bushings



## Manderioli (May 12, 2016)

I am looking for a fellow peer to essentially replace my bronze bushings for my Van Norman. I lack the necessary tools to remove/replace the bushings, hone them for correct clearance to the shaft, and polish the grooves on the shaft.

At the moment one end of the shaft has up and down end play of at least 0.020" while the other end is considerably less but heats up beyond what is a comfortable heat range. In the photos you can see the bottom half of bushing that has worn so much the oil groove to keep oil inside the bushing is essentially flat (causing oil to drain out-picture of bushing without hole for oiling) while the top half is what the bottom should look like.

I am willing to pay for the shipping, labor, and parts. Please pm me if you are interested in helping me as I would greatly appreciate it. Do not care if paint is destroyed in the process as I can always repaint.


----------



## Manderioli (May 18, 2016)

I decided to buy a lathe and turn the bearings myself. Needed one anyways and couldn't pass up the offer.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 18, 2016)

That's the way to do it!


 Steve Shannon


----------



## Uglydog (May 18, 2016)

Keep us posted on your progress and let us know if you have questions!
I may not have answers.
But, somebody here will.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2016)

did you make your own bushing already? are you going to add oil grooves to the bushing?
great project!


----------



## Manderioli (May 18, 2016)

I just received the bronze stock from McMaster and currently waiting for cutters, boring bars, live center, and other tools to arrive so I can start machining. I will be cutting oil grooves into the bearings one each end to trap the oil and also have to decide if the x-groove will work with the tooling I have or if I will go with straight grooves.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 19, 2016)

good news!
straight grooves will work for passing oil.
you just may want to position the longitudinal groove(s) anywhere but at bottom dead center.
the grove in the bearing will not provide as much support and the bushing will wear faster into the groove because the riding contact would be on a couple points.
when you place the bushing groove, even a couple of degrees from bottom dead center, you'll get nearly full contact with the bearing surface and therefore longer bushing life.

if this assembly is lubricated by oil, another consideration to make would be the addition of felt washers to the shaft that runs through the bushing.
2 reasons:
1- oil retention- the felt will slow any exodus of oil from the bushing
2- added sealing, to keep contaminants out
even very thin felt washers can provide the qualities mentioned above.

i wish you the best of luck


----------



## Manderioli (May 22, 2016)

Today turned out to be a great day for machining. My tools arrived for the lathe: live center, indexable inserts and holders, boring bars, drill chuck, and center drills.

My counter shaft was scored considerably but cleaned up nicely. Only had to remove roughly 0.010" off each bearing surface.

Started to turn the large bronze bearing and had to call it quits after finding the sweet spot for the speed/feed with the boring bar. Spent my entire evening machining and didn't want to rush the process. Once the bearing has been turned to size I will start the grooving process.


----------

